# Do all men have hard heads?



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

We just received an updated modem. For the last hour, my husband has been looking at the wires from the old one and the ones from the new one. He hasn't figured out how to hook it up. So at least 50 times I have suggested he call the number on the letter and call and they will walk him through it. Has he listened to me NO ! Why can't he call ?


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

Does he ask for directions when he's lost?


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

@Sassycakes you are more patient than I am, I would have called the number myself after 10 minutes.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 12, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Why can't he call ?


Don't know, but I might not either!  Better to be lost or frustrated than to ask for help...


----------



## bingo (Apr 12, 2022)

Just wait...say nothing...go about life...like usual....as if it's  not important  at all


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 12, 2022)

Can't speak for others, but I think everybody can be a little hard headed under the right circumstances. I do like to figure things out for my self, but for electronic tech stuff, it's pretty much straight to Youtube, unless the directions are good, which is a rarity.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 12, 2022)

> Do all men have hard heads?


Lol no more than "all women" have hard heads...


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 12, 2022)

Never, lol


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 12, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Can't speak for others, but I think everybody can be a little hard headed under the right circumstances. I do like to figure things out for my self, but for electronic tech stuff, it's pretty much straight to Youtube, unless the directions are good, which is a rarity.


Well, you just spoke for me.
Couldn't put it better
YouTube rocks

Do all men have hard heads?​
Yes
....and screwed on tight

If I can't fix it, I have the tool that can


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 12, 2022)

Yup, If I can't fix it it ain't broke. 



Gary O' said:


> Do all men have hard heads?​
> Yes
> ....and screwed on tight
> 
> If I can't fix it, I have the tool that can


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 12, 2022)

Hard headed, naww. We are deep thinkers, so deep at times it seems like we are asleep. 

   Give the subconscious time to work.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 12, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> We just received an updated modem. For the last hour, my husband has been looking at the wires from the old one and the ones from the new one. He hasn't figured out how to hook it up. So at least 50 times I have suggested he call the number on the letter and call and they will walk him through it. Has he listened to me NO ! Why can't he call ?


LOL, 50 times in an hour!

No wonder he cannot figure it out on his own.

It is good for him to go through this little "male ritual." To begin with it is always a bit humbling when this happens which is good for us. He will eventually come up with the right questions when he does make that call. He will learn something along the way.

And men do enjoy the mystery of a good puzzle. Don't deprive him.

Just sit back and chuckle a bit. This will all work out in the end. He owns this problem.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 12, 2022)

It's in their DNA.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

I wonder if Cat Stevens is still looking for a hard headed woman???


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> @Sassycakes you are more patient than I am, I would have called the number myself after 10 minutes.


 I wanted to call, but he wouldn't give me the number!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 12, 2022)

My Mother told me all my life that I was aloof and hard-headed! i heard that so many hundreds of times that it must be true!


----------



## Pecos (Apr 12, 2022)

Gaer said:


> My Mother told me all my life that I was aloof and hard-headed! i heard that so many hundreds of times that it must be true!


LOL, we love you anyway.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't know about being "hard headed" but whenever I'm trying to fix something, I need to concentrate Fully on the task.  Having someone hovering nearby asking questions, etc., just extends the "outage".  I've been that way forever.  When I was working, if some manager kept interrupting my thought process, I would simply stand up and engage him in a polite conversation.  It usually didn't take long for them to realize; that the longer they "bugged" me, the longer their computer would be down.
The same holds true around the house.  If my wife finds a problem she informs me, then gives me some space and time to investigate the issue.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 12, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about being "hard headed" but whenever I'm trying to fix something, I need to concentrate Fully on the task.  Having someone hovering nearby asking questions, etc., just extends the "outage".  I've been that way forever.  When I was working, if some manager kept interrupting my thought process, I would simply stand up and engage him in a polite conversation.  It usually didn't take long for them to realize; that the longer they "bugged" me, the longer their computer would be down.
> The same holds true around the house.  If my wife finds a problem she informs me, then gives me some space and time to investigate the issue.


Exactly! I am the same way.


----------



## caroln (Apr 13, 2022)

Why is it that my husband can put together a pool ladder that came in a hundred different pieces in 10 minutes, but can't figure out how to use the DVD player?

Along the same lines, why can I hook up my computer, mouse, printer, scanner, modem, and router in a matter of minutes but can't figure out my Android phone?  What is _wrong _with me?

Sorry, went a little off topic here.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 13, 2022)

Am I the only fella on here who read the title of the thread and thought "I sure hope I do"?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2022)

I just wanted to add that women are much smarter than men. My husband left to go to the barber to get a haircut. So while he was gone I called my grandson and asked if he could stop over today. His girlfriend lives near us. I told him the problem and he said he would fix it for us.He is 24yrs old and much smarter than me or my husband. We aren't going to tell hubby that's why my grandson is stopping over.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 13, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I just wanted to add that women are much smarter than men. My husband left to go to the barber to get a haircut. So while he was gone I called my grandson and asked if he could stop over today. His girlfriend lives near us. I told him the problem and he said he would fix it for us.He is 24yrs old and much smarter than me or my husband. We aren't going to tell hubby that's why my grandson is stopping over.


LOL, good for you. Now the hard part is for you to go easy on your husband. We have fragile egos you know.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2022)

If you just heard a loud noise it was me banging my head against the
wall. My husband just answered the phone and it was a spam call. It came up on the tv so I told him not to answer it because it was spam. He said Yes to everything they asked him so God only knows what he agreed to. He said he didn't pay attention to the questions but just said yes!


----------



## Chet (Apr 13, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about being "hard headed" but whenever I'm trying to fix something, I need to concentrate Fully on the task.  Having someone hovering nearby asking questions, etc., just extends the "outage".  I've been that way forever.  When I was working, if some manager kept interrupting my thought process, I would simply stand up and engage him in a polite conversation.  It usually didn't take long for them to realize; that the longer they "bugged" me, the longer their computer would be down.
> The same holds true around the house.  If my wife finds a problem she informs me, then gives me some space and time to investigate the issue.


This is why some auto mechanics have a sign on the wall that says work is $50 an hour and $75 if you help.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 13, 2022)

I read somewhere that said that men are genetically programed to solve problems.  A woman feels good just talking about her problems to someone like another woman.  Tell that same problem to a man and in a second, his brain is turning and turning while he is thinking how to solve the ladies' problem. 

Your husband is trying to solve the problem but it is taking him ages.  Yes, he should call for help but hey, he's a guy and  he will do what most guys will do.  Anyway, good luck, with your husband.  He's really not a bad guy but darn it....... those crazy genes!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 13, 2022)

Do all women have 'sharp tongues'?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> If you just heard a loud noise it was me banging my head against the
> wall. My husband just answered the phone and it was a spam call. It came up on the tv so I told him not to answer it because it was spam. He said Yes to everything they asked him so God only knows what he agreed to. He said he didn't pay attention to the questions but just said yes!


Answering one of these Spam calls, and saying YES is Very Risky.  Many of these callers are recording the voice of the person who answers, and their use of the word YES can be "culled" as a means to initiate purchases, etc.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 15, 2022)

Just a little information about how I spent 2 hours last night. My Grandson was going to come over and set up the new modem, but he had to cancel because He had to go to work. So my son-in-law came over to help my husband set up the new modem So for 2 hours we had no phone tv or cable service. Nothing got resolved and so they connected the old one again. Proving to me once again Men have hard heads. So this morning I called and asked if someone from comcast could come out to set things up. I really hope they send a woman.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2022)

No - not all men have hard heads.  Some do.
Much like not all women are man haters.  Some are.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 15, 2022)

All is a very strong word to use, but most is the more appropriate word to use.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

Amongst other hard parts of their anatomy.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> Amongst other hard parts of their anatomy.


Thank God for.......small favors.


----------



## Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

Not understanding the difficulty.
1. Internet supply cable in from internet provider.
2.Small power in cable
3.If you use a router a cat 6 cable feeding the router.

#4. Would be a modem with a phone port if your have a land line that works thru your modem.

All wires are unique to where they plug into the modem.

Are you sure it's the wires & not identifying the new modem that is where the problem lies?

Hard heads are good, otherwise we'd give up & miss out on the congratulations on FINALLY solving the problem.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 15, 2022)

I worked with a lot of guys who are good mechanics, but when it came to written instruction,
those were the first thing ignored and the first thing thrown away.

Most of the equipment I worked on in the USAF had what's known as a 'Tech Order'.
Basically, a step-by-step procedure which had to be followed.
Not following the 'TO' could have a serious outcome for yourself and others.

Later in my life working at an Ethanol plant and working on commercial HVAC systems,
saw this numerous times.

With the complexity of today's equipment, what works for one, might not translate to another.
This causes people to skip steps and usually takes longer to do and sometimes causes more problems than the ones you started with.
Simply removing screws or nuts to get 'inside' a piece of equipment always made me cringe.

A good mechanic is someone with a vast working knowledge of equipment, but isn't afraid to check
for something new.

I still have manuals for equipment I'll never work on, let alone ever see again.

Guess I'm 'Hard-Headed' about details.
" The Devil in the Details " sums up my take on installation and repairs.


----------

